# Omni step not working - unusual solution



## DaveJane (Jan 28, 2011)

I thought I would post this slightly different solution in case it helps someone else.

We have a Swift Sundance (registered 2011 but built late 2010). The Omni step stopped coming out or going back in properly. It started a few weeks ago but became unusable 2 weeks ago when we were away in Norfolk.

The step would try to come out when 'zapping' with the key or pressing the step switch inside the habitation door. Then when trying to retract, it would move a bit then stop. however starting the engine usually retracted the step as there is a fail safe circuit to stop you driving with the step out.

Whilst away I pulled the fuse to stop it getting in the way, neither in or out.  When I got home I assumed it was grit and cleaned the step, disconnected from the motor it moved smoothly with a little manual pressure. I put the motor back and it started to play up again. Sounded as though it was lacking the grunt to make it move properly.

I called the dealer and was told it was becoming a known problem with Swift vans of the era ours is. Apparently the PSU is not supplying enough power to the step motor. This has been traced to a circuit board in the PSU which has 'degraded'.

I spoke to the dealer last Wednesday afternoon. By Friday lunch they called to say the new PSU was with them and it was fitted Friday afternoon. The step and everything else works fine now.  

I was dissapointed to have this problem on a nearly new van but can only commend Lowdham (the dealer) and Swift for resolving the problem so quickly once reported. 

Hope this post does not alarm people but it might be of interest if anyone else has similar symptoms with an Omni step not moving in and out correctly.


----------

